# النمذجة السريعة والتصنيع السريع



## إلى فلسطين (23 يوليو 2008)

النمذجة السريعة والتصنيع السريع​​إن عمليات الإنتاج باستخدام (NC,CNC) آلات التصنع المبرمج المذكورة سابقا" تعتمد على إزالة الرايش من المشغولة وهي دوما" تحتاج بالإضافة لعملية التصميم بمساعدة الحاسب إلى مرحلة وسيطة تتضمن التخطيط لعملية الإنتاج وإعداد المثبتات والتجهيزات اللازمة لعمليات الإنتاج بالإضافة إلى أدوات القطع المستخدمة واللازمة لعمليات الإنتاج إما النمذجة السريعة والتصنيع السريع فهي عبارة عن تقنية جديدة للإنتاج تعتمد على الأبعاد الجبرية المحددة لشكل الجسم فقط .
-هنالك العديد من عمليات النمذجة السريعة ولكن كلها تعتمد على توليد النموذج من خلال توضيع طبقات الجسم وبناؤه طبقة تلو الأخرى .
-المميزة الرئيسية لهذه التقنية هي بناء النموذج بخطوة واحة دون الحاجة لتخطيط عمليات الإنتاج أو أية تجهيزات إضافية أو مثبتات مع ذلك فبالمقارنة مع آلات التصنيع الرقمي المبرمج فهي محدودة فقط بأنواع مواد معينة ( سيراميك – ذرات معادن - بولمر ) .

-إن عملية الإنتاج باستخدام هذة التقنية تتألف من ثلاث خطوات :
1.تشكيل المقطع العرضي للجسم طبقة تلو الأخرى.
2.توضع الطبقات للمقطع العرضي.
3.تجميع وتركيب الطبقات مع بعضها . 

لذا فان عملية التصنيع السريع تتطلب معلومات عن المقطع العرضي لتوليد الجسم فقط وهي تتخلص من المشاكل التالية:
(1)لا نحتاج لعمليات تمييز الأشكال وأجزاء الجسم المراد تصنيعه لأننا لا نحتاج لعمليات تخطيط للإنتاج فالحصول على معلمات حول المقطع العرضي للجسم كافية .
(2)لا نحتاج لتحديد إحداثيات القطعة الخام . 
(3)لا نحتاج لتحديد إجراءات أو سلسلة معقدة من خطوات مناولة المواد الأولية أو نصف المصنعة لان المنتج ينتج بخطوة واحدة .
(4)لسنا بحاجة للاهتمام بالمثبتات والدلائل .
(5)تصميم وتنفيذ قوالب ونماذج أثناء عملية التصنيع لسنا بحاجة له في هذه التقنية .



أنواع عمليات النمذجة السريعة والتصنيع السريع :
1. بلمرة لريزين باستخدام الليزر أو شعاع ضوء أو مصباح كهربائي .
2. عملية تصلب المنتقى لجزيئات مادة صلبة أو بودرة باستخدام شعاع الليزر .
3. تلبيد جزئيات صلبة وضمها باستخدام لاصق أو اللحام .
4. قص وتلبيد صفائح ورقائق من مواد .
5. صهر وإعادة تصلب .
 عمليات النمذجة السريعةRP  والتصنيع السريعRM ​*1. *ستيريولوثيغرافيStereolitography :
يتم بناء الجسم باستخدام هذه العملية حسب الخطوات التالية:
1-خطوة (1):الحفاظ على بولمر في الوضع السائل(يتصلب هذا البولمر عندما يتعرض للضوء).
2-خطوة (2):سطح قاعدة متحركة يوضع عند سطح البولمر السائل وتخفض فقط بمقدار طبقة واحدة.
3-خطوة (3):تسليط شعاع الليزر الذي يمسح سطح القاعدة المتحركة لتصليب وبلمرة الأقسام الواجب تصلبها.
4-خطوة (4):خفض القاعدة لتنفيذ الطبقة التالية (حيث يسمح ذلك بإمرار طبقة سائلة على سطح الطبقة الأولى).
5-خطوة (5): إعادة الخطوات (3) و(4) حتى الوصول للطبقة العلوية من الجسم.
6-خطوة (6): إعادة تسخين الجسم المنتج ليجف ويتصلب بشكل كامل.
ريزين​
بلاستيك متصلب

شعاع ليزر​​
مرآة عاكسة ليزرية ماسحة

خزان

قاعدة متحركة​​
​ 
التجفيف الصلب للطبقة ككل:
هنا يتم العمل بنفس التقنية السابقة ولكن يتم التصلب والبلمرة باستخدام مصباح ( مثلا" UV) عوضا" عن شعاع الليزر.وبنفس الطريقة نقوم بتجفيف طبقة تلو الأخرى.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2008)

باركك الله وجزاك خيرا .

عطاء كبير وجهود نيرة .

شكر وتقدير .

ننتظر جديدك القادم ونتمنى لك الموفقية .

توكل على الله .

البغدادي.


----------



## يونس فاخر (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على موضوع النمذجة السريعة والتصنيع السريع ... واود ان اضيف ان الاستعانة بالبرامج الهندسية يمكن ان تؤدي الى نمذجة سريعة وان برنامج AutoSolids 14 2.0.3 يعمل داخل أوتوكاد، وهو يضيف إليه إمكانيات ثلاثية الأبعاد جديدة. يحسن AutoSolids إمكانيات النمذجة (modeling) الصلبة، ومعاينة نظام إحداثيات المستخدم والإظهار. ويحول أوتوكاد إلى أداة ثلاثية الأبعاد ويزيد من كفاءته ودقته. 
كما ان النمذجة السريعة بأستخدام مكائن التحكم الرقمي لها محدودياتها في العمل وتصلح للعمل مع النماذج ذات الاشكال المنتظمة المقطع أو التي لاتزيد عدد مقاطعها على ثلاثة مقاطع بالكثير ... والتي يمكن ان تكون الحاجة لها في الانتاج النمطي مثل قطع الغفل أو سحب عميق لسدادة أو نفخ القناني البلاستيكية ( البولمر ) 
كما ان إن عملية النمذجة الهندسية تعتبر من المراحل الحرجة لأن العديد من التصميمات والعمليات الصناعية تعتمد عليها كقاعدة بيانات، فمن الممكن على سبيل المثال أن تستخدم لتطوير نموذج (Finite elements) للقيام بتحليل الإجهادات والتشوهات الناتجة عن الأحمال المسلطة، وإنتاج رسومات هندسية مفصلة، كما ويمكن إستخدامها لاستخراج البيانات اللازمة لتحديد مسار عدة القطع في مكائن التحكم الرقمي أو ما يعرف (CNC Machines).
إن تمثيل الأجسام ثلاثية الأبعاد برسومات ثنائية الأبعاد (المساقط القياسية) يحتاج إلى تفسير وفهم وهذا بالطبع يتطلب دراية كافية بلغة الرسم الهندسي التي قد يكون من الصعب في أحيان كثيرة إدراك المقصود خاصة إذا كانت العناصر المرسومة تحتوي على تفاصيل دقيقة ومتشعبة يصعب تخيلها واستنتاجها من المساقط المعتادة في الرسم الهندسي. ولذلك يلجأ المصممون في بعض الأحيان إلى عمل نماذج مصغرة لتساعد على تسهيل مهمة إكمال التصميم وبيان إمكانية عمل الآلية. ولذلك قد نرغب في إنشاء نماذج ثلاثية الأبعاد حقيقية بدلاً من المساقط ثنائية الأبعاد
آسف ع الاطالة ... تقبل تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا زميلي يونس فاخر على الاضافة والتوضيح .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## يونس فاخر (27 يوليو 2008)

الشكر لله على فضله ، وفقك الله اخي البغدادي ووفق كاتب الموضوع


----------



## mohame_ refaat (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من جيد و اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## إيهاب دعبول (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس سمير (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبركة . مشاركة رائعة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## sohaibkhlil (16 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك على الموضوع


----------



## eng_msalim (17 مايو 2011)

انا مشروع التخرج بتاعى هو 3d printer for sand molds 
فى مشكلة بتواجهنى وهى فرد الرمل بطبقة تصل الى .1 مم
فهل هناك حل


----------



## Emad shrod (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبركة . مشاركة رائعة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## mootaz86 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شي رائع


----------



## mootaz86 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى حابب أعرف كيف ممكن طور حالي عملياً بمجال النمذجة


----------



## سناء عبدالله (4 ديسمبر 2012)

النمذجة السريعة تنقسم الي تقنيات حذف وتقنيات اضافة تقنيات الحذف مثل الحفر بcnc لعمل نموذج أو قالب وهذه التقنيات الآن أفضل لعمل القالب أو الاسطمبه للانتاج لانها في مجال تشكيل المعادن حيث يتم التشكيل علي برنامج مثل آرت كام وتحدد المسارات ثلاثية الأبعاد ويتم ضبط الخامة وصولا لعملية الحفظ فيتولد كود التصنيع ويرسل المشروع للماكينة وتقوم بالتشكيل وهذه التقنيات لا زالت مكلفة 
أما تقنيات الاضافة فهي تشتمل علي أنواع متعدده كما ذكر وهي تبني المجسم من بيانات cad ويتم ربطها بشعاع الليزر أو مادة لاصقة وهي قادرة علي صنع الأجسام المعقدة.


----------

